
Microsoft to devs: Whatever you're doing in Linux, Windows will soon do it too - macco
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsoft-tells-devs-whatever-youre-doing-in-linux-windows-10-will-soon-do-it-too/
======
al2o3cr
"Pay for our OS, we promise you'll be able to do all the stuff you can already
do for free real soon now at only a minor performance penalty!" seems like a
really peculiar advertising approach. Don't get me wrong - it's a _good_ thing
on net, but it still doesn't provide the kind of justification that happens in
other computing sectors (for instance: "I want to play games only available on
Windows").

------
dozzie
I'm a sysadmin/system programmer. I need to do weird stuff to my operating
system, like setting up software RAID or NIC aggregation or IP routing. I
doubt I could do the same to Windows. All at the expense of spying on me and
showing me advertisements.

------
atmosx
LOL no it won't:)

